# Tips on handling several Cues on Cubase?



## MoeWalsaad (Feb 20, 2018)

Hi all,
How do you handle working on several score cues of the same project on Cubase?
I usually have them all on one project, I set a marker for each cue to go back and forth, but I have a problem that when I want to change the tempo of one cue, it ruins the syncing of the rest of the cues that come after.
I'm not a fan of creating a new project for each cue, I like to have the entire score loaded.
Is there is a way to have a project inside a project and each has its own timing and tempo?
or is there is any way to make a tempo track applied to one "Marker" and not the others? and maybe also rest the timing of the Ruler track on each cue?

Note: I know VEP may help a little but I don't have it, and won't be having it anytime soon.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Feb 20, 2018)

In both Cubase and Logic, I create one project per cue. My last film had 75 cues, but avoided the inevitable mess you described. The BIG advantage of VEPro is that it keeps your entire template loaded between projects (even if you aren't using a slave). Just load up the next project, and your instruments are instantly loaded and ready to go.


----------



## BenG (Feb 20, 2018)

There is no way around creating separate Cubase projects for each cue. 

Keeping everything together is next to impossible and creates a mess with the slightest changes in timing, instrumentation, mixing, etc.


----------



## jamwerks (Feb 20, 2018)

It's possible to have multiple Cubase projects open, and you activate the one you need active. It's also easy to copy (drag 'n drop) between the multiple open projects.

Not a solution, but... 

Myself, I wouldn't mind Cubase becoming more like DP in this respect.


----------

